
Show HN: Private Notes for LinkedIn, Facebook, Twitter - eumm
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/private-notes-for-linkedi/kaanknncpllnfglggklkilmmpiccdfem
======
eumm
hi all, made this free chrome plugin (and recently updated to add support for
LinkedIn) to easily add private notes to LinkedIn, Facebook, Twitter accounts.
Notes are displayed as a list along with links to these accounts and
exportable to CSV.

